# Top 10 high powered luxury cars for 2015



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought I bring in the real heavyweights that are coming for 2015, some of you may be aware of these cars that are due for release in 2015 and for those of you who like yours cars big and powerful and more to the point, if you had the money, which of these cars would you love to see outside your drive or in your garage. I am sure you would agree that this is one tasty line up for you to vote on. Go ahead take your pick.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Errrr......i'll have the invisible one.....that one over there...no not that one, that one


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Not really any of them , But i'll play and it's the RS7 but i think i'd be forever looking at it thinking that's not what i wanted


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd love the Bently :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Being sensible, the B7 as it will be a better drivers car than the RS7 and i should imagine rarer too.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

For sheer appeal, the Aston Martin stands head and shoulders above the rest. 

Maybe not practical as some of the others, but certainly far more desirable.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

You missed Bmw M5, course I'm biased


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Rs7 here but would love the RS4 if I had the choice


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Gtr is the only one I like in the whole list :lol:


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Alpina B7 for it's subtlely.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Audi RS6 Avant so I'm adding that to the list.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Maserati for me


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Mustang for me, every time!


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

AMG all day:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tuddie said:


> You missed Bmw M5, course I'm biased


I thought the Alpina would be a good addition, besides there is no plans for a 2015 M5.


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

Vanquish for me although I love the panamera, was a tough choice


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Only one for me ...

The Aston Martin :thumb:


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Not sure luxury and Ford go together really. I love Fords but it's not the same as a Bentley or Jag in terms of refinement.


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

You are missing one more heavyweight for 2015....

Tesla P85D - 691 BHP


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Audi RS7 for me definitely 

Sutty.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Alpina are bringing out something extra special next year for their 50th anniversary. 

Will beat everything up there


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I thought the Alpina would be a good addition, besides there is no plans for a 2015 M5.


Reason behind there is a new 5 series in 2016 so will stop making the current 5 some tine next year.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Markg2013 said:


> Not sure luxury and Ford go together really. I love Fords but it's not the same as a Bentley or Jag in terms of refinement.


Take a look at the Mondeo Vignale. Though the same could be said of the Nissan.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Aston all day long.

Kev


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

SteveyG said:


> Take a look at the Mondeo Vignale. Though the same could be said of the Nissan.


Just have.

Still not what I would call luxury. All that leather inside but yet still the same steering wheel you get in a Fiesta :wall:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Hmmmm, tough one. 

Me and the wide have just been deliberating. As a new jaguar owner I've gone with the jag option. I've been suprised how luxury they actually are. Not been a car I'd co side red owning until I got this. She looked for a picture of the rs7 as we both like the higher spec saloon audis but she actually said it looked exactly the same as the normal s7 with an extra badge. Obviously the engine is different. 

She commented saying I clicked jag because I own one (not the new one though) and I said yeah, I like the Nissan but now I've had a bit of refinement/ luxury saloon I quite like it and can't imagine myself back in a car like the GTR. Must be getting old...

Then I remembered how cool mustangs were and still are but again. 550bhp from the jag isn't to be sniffed at. The Maserati also looks like a possible option. I've decided out of all of them it's probably the best sounding... 

For some reason I just don't like bentlys and not a fan of aston Martin either. No idea why they just aren't my cuppa. Everybody seems to want an aston...


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Aston for me - every time! :argie: :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Humm, no f type, yet some complete non luxury cars.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Them options, I'd take the Panamera!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Just my take, I know I will be shot down but hey ho, it's just my thoughts

Mercedes E class - 577 BHP Taxi
2015 BMW Alpina B7 - 540 BHP just another BMW
2015 Jaguar XJ - 550 BHP Common
2015 Audi RS7 - 560 BHP looks the same as Audi a5 and there are 5 of them in the BT car park????? 
2015 Bentlys Continental GT - 626 BHP not great looking 
2015 Ford Mustang - 435 BHP Left hooker, rules that out
2015 Porsche Panamera GT - 570 BHP way too big
2015 Nissan GT R Coupe - 545 BHP very close to being first
2015 Masarati Ghibli - 450 BHP 3rd place
2015 Aston Martin Vanquish - 568 BHP awesome looking, winner by a country mile


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Just my take, I know I will be shot down but hey ho, it's just my thoughts
> 
> Mercedes E class - 577 BHP Taxi
> 2015 BMW Alpina B7 - 540 BHP just another BMW
> ...


What is luxurious about a mustang or gtr?

In fact, the huayra/zonda are probably some of the most luxurious cars, why not them?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> What is luxurious about a mustang or gtr?
> 
> In fact, the huayra/zonda are probably some of the most luxurious cars, why not them?


they were not on the voting list:wall:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

spursfan said:


> Just my take, I know I will be shot down but hey ho, it's just my thoughts
> 
> Mercedes E class - 577 BHP Taxi
> 2015 BMW Alpina B7 - 540 BHP just another BMW
> ...


Not many 577bhp taxis where I live.
The Alpina is a big BMW. It's not exactly the same as a 114i.
The Jaguar XJ is a very rare car. I've only even seen a few. 
The RS7 is pretty ugly, but all Audis are popular on here. 
I agree on the Bentley. 
The Ford Mustang will be right hand drive.
Not a fan of the Porsche, but you've ruled it out for being way too big and it's narrower than your first choice by quite a lot. Many of the cars are similarly sized. 
The Nissan is a machine. It isn't a looker though. 
The Maserati is a good looking car.

I agree about the Aston.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

spursfan said:


> they were not on the voting list:wall:


But a mustang and gtr were with their wonderfully luxurious interiors made mainly of mass manufactured plastics? There is nothing luxurious about either.

Putting them in the same category as a vanquish is laughable.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> But a mustang and gtr were with their wonderfully luxurious interiors made mainly of mass manufactured plastics? There is nothing luxurious about either.
> 
> Putting them in the same category as a vanquish is laughable.


One again, read the thread title,
The OP asked "Which high powered luxury car would you love outside your drive?"
I did not make up the list:wall:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

spursfan said:


> One again, read the thread title,
> The OP asked "Which high powered luxury car would you love outside your drive?"
> I did not make up the list:wall:


Yup, the list needs changing.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

spursfan said:


> Just my take, I know I will be shot down but hey ho, it's just my thoughts
> 
> Mercedes E class - 577 BHP Taxi
> 2015 BMW Alpina B7 - 540 BHP just another BMW
> ...


I'd be happy to shoot you down on saying the Alpina is just another BMW. 
Because no. It's not :lol: it's more than just a standard Bmw. If you do some research and homework. You would know that!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Audi RS7 for me.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Rollini said:


> I'd be happy to shoot you down on saying the Alpina is just another BMW.
> Because no. It's not :lol: it's more than just a standard Bmw. If you do some research and homework. You would know that!


you don't say!!, have a look at it though, this is a quote from Autocar review, the one that I read and did my homework on!!
"The Alpina B7 is the marque's attempt at beating AMG at its own game. It is effectively a BMW 7-series with the dials twisted around to 11"
As they say, just a BMW 7 series with a big tuned engine, nothing special.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

spursfan said:


> you don't say!!, have a look at it though, this is a quote from Autocar review, the one that I read and did my homework on!!
> "The Alpina B7 is the marque's attempt at beating AMG at its own game. It is effectively a BMW 7-series with the dials twisted around to 11"
> As they say, just a BMW 7 series with a big tuned engine, nothing special.


I do say!!
Reading auto car isn't doing homework....and the 7 is a rare car in the uk cause it's really only aimed at America and Germany etc.

Alpina don't need to try and beat Mercedes amg. 
And by saying it's just a 7 series with a big tuned engine is also wrong :lol:
Clearly don't understand Alpina as a brand.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Rollini said:


> I do say!!
> Reading auto car isn't doing homework....and the 7 is a rare car in the uk cause it's really only aimed at America and Germany etc.
> 
> Alpina don't need to try and beat Mercedes amg.
> ...


Don't they just have more wood inside, spokier wheels and are more aimed at the older gent than non alpina bmws?


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Don't they just have more wood inside, spokier wheels and are more aimed at the older gent than non alpina bmws?


You must have written the blurb for Alpinas website!! :|


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Rollini said:


> I do say!!
> Reading auto car isn't doing homework....and the 7 is a rare car in the uk cause it's really only aimed at America and Germany etc.
> 
> Alpina don't need to try and beat Mercedes amg.
> ...


wrong again, mate had a Alpina 3.0 bi-turbo, despite it's very good performance, it still looks like a 3 series, same at this car you keep harping on about is still basically a 7 series, you should get out a bit more and chill out, life's too short to get worked up like you clearly are:lol:


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

spursfan said:


> wrong again, mate had a Alpina 3.0 bi-turbo, despite it's very good performance, it still looks like a 3 series, same at this car you keep harping on about is still basically a 7 series, you should get out a bit more and chill out, life's too short to get worked up like you clearly are:lol:


Clearly :|


----------

